

Ikea changes logo to use Verdana font, designers angry - Tichy
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1919127,00.html

======
cesare
The title (of the submission) is wrong. The logo hasn't changed.

They just changed the font used in catalogues, switching from a customized
version of Futura (used for 40 years) to Verdana.

~~~
Tichy
Oh, sorry about that. I really thought they changed the logo.

------
nuweborder
Whats all the fuss? The average consumer would never even notice the
difference. Looks the same. And for that matter, why would the company spend
the money to make the change throughout the organization? Sounds like a waste
of money, for little positive impact, and more negative response than is
necessary.

~~~
cesare
Did you read the article?

You got it backwards. They made the change to cut costs.

The fuss is because Verdana is intended to be used on screen, and it's ugly
when printed.

~~~
nuweborder
You're reading way too far into the content of my post. Keep It Simple.

